# Web Development > ASP.NET Insert data in two tables using stored procedure

## Geek_Guest

I have two input fields viz. name and street in the webpage. When the user input name and street, how can I insert that data in two tables Customer and Address using stored procedure with parameters? The table structure is like this

Address(address_id,street)
Customer(customer_id,address_id,name) // address_id is the foreign key.

When the user input street and name from webpage, Address table should be filled first and the address_id of Address table should be input to the Customer table along with name.

Could you please help me how to implement this using triggers and stored procedure?

Thanks!

Uttam 

*Question asked by visitor Uttam*

----------


## compad

Dear Friends,

I face the same problem while i am doing project and i found solution that

   Protected Sub Button1_Click(ByVal sender As Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles Button1.Click
        Dim oracon As New Data.OleDb.OleDbConnection

        oracon.ConnectionString = "Provider=MSDAORA.1;Password=patel;User ID=scott;data source=adarsh;Persist Security Info=True"
        oracon.Open()


        Dim cmd As New Data.OleDb.OleDbCommand


        Dim param1 As New Data.OleDb.OleDbParameter
        Dim param2 As New Data.OleDb.OleDbParameter

        param1.ParameterName = "param1"
        param1.OleDbType = Data.OleDb.OleDbType.VarChar
        'param1.Size = 12
        param1.Direction = Data.ParameterDirection.Input
        param1.Value = "20-05-2007"

        param2.ParameterName = "param2"
        param2.OleDbType = Data.OleDb.OleDbType.VarChar
        'param2.Size = 5
        param2.Direction = Data.ParameterDirection.Input
        param2.Value = "AHD"


        cmd.CommandType = Data.CommandType.StoredProcedure
        cmd.Connection = oracon
        cmd.CommandText = "example1"

        cmd.Parameters.Add(param2)
        cmd.Parameters.Add(param1)

        'cmd.CommandText = "{execute Example1(?,?)}"
        'cmd.CommandText = "{execute Example2(param2)}"
        cmd.ExecuteNonQuery()

This solution is for my program, you can get hint 

Thanks,
Adarsh Patel

----------

